# I had a boat designer...well design me a boat.



## fs18 (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay I don't know if it is alright or not but it appears that it is easier for me to just post a link to my blog of the build right now.

http://plywoodonframe.blogspot.com


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I am not very good at spaying the urethane


Urethane, is that some breed of dog? 

Welcome to the forum, as you can see I read through your dory build.
Very nice. I'll be keeping an eye on the rest of your builds too.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a cool skinny boat, the shape kinda reminds me of something.... 

Is there a place (photobucket, picasso, kodak....) where we can see it is a slide show instead of a blog?


----------



## fs18 (Dec 27, 2010)

Brett
Thanks, I went back and unspayed my Urethane.  Wish it was that easy to unspay the Urethane from the boat.

firecat
There are links to youtube on the blog that show the framing process as a slide show.

Yes the line do look close to some other boat mentioned.  With the modification of more width and straight lines all the way back to the Transom.  The sides and bow are raised higher also.  This boat was spec to be like a Apalachicola oyster boat.  But I wanted to use standard plywood width for the bottom.  That way I could use the trailer and motor that I already have.

Can't wait to flip it so I can see the real lines. Alway hard to tell when they are upside down. :-?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks good, I was suggesting it kind of follows similar design concepts as mine from what I can tell (slide show moves a bit fast for my slow brain). It will be interesting to see how our boats evolve differently. I'm going with a graphite/epoxy bottom this time as well.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1294600727


----------



## fs18 (Dec 27, 2010)

That is true they are very similar boat designs. How did you settle on that shape? How wide is your bottom and beam?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The bottom was what I cane up with after playing with 1/4 scale models for a few weeks, a few degrees here, a few degrees there.....I wanted a very simple sleek shape a little more refined then my last boat, but still wanted the flat bottom for skinny water ability.

Beam is yet to be determined, but will probably be around 68 inches at the flare. The bottom will be 53+/- inches wide. My last one was 48 inches, based on a standard sheet of plywood. It worked great and was pretty stable, but I wanted a little more because my father-in-law isn't very steady on his feet anymore.


----------



## fs18 (Dec 27, 2010)

I wanted to keep the boat flat also for the shallow draft but wanted a sharp entry for the waves. I pretty much have about 14.5' of flat bottom. It will make for a good flats boat as well as Bowfishing and catfish jugging. Just cant wait.


----------



## fs18 (Dec 27, 2010)

I finally got it flipped over.  The lines look really good to me.

I need to find rub rail and some deck hatches any suggestions?


----------

